# Elk Burger Steaks - Quick Friday Night Dinner



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2012)

I got the idea from the great looking Hamburger Steaks posted by Raptor700 (Thank you)   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116555/hamburger-steak-qview

Instead of beef I ground up 1.5 lbs elk meat and added 3/4 lb ground pork, then seasoned with Worcestershire Black Pepper, Garlic, Dried Minced Onions and some smoked sea salt.








Sorry no picsin between pics, but I smoked with Mesquite at 250* for 1.5 - 2 hours. I made a brown gravy from my homemade prime rib stock and added sauteed onions, mushrooms and peppers to it. Served with boiled buttered potatoes and my homemade macaroni salad. 







Didn't think of a pic until I was in the middle of eating! Sorry. Thanks for looking


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice job! I was liking that post referred to and thinking I should try that too, now I have to!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 30, 2012)

glad you remembered the pic just in time!!  Looks like a great meal!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2012)

Quick, easy and filling...comfort food in my book. Thanks all!


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome!  Just goes to show you CAN smoke anything! Think I will try some deer burgers.

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice looking plate!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2012)

They were so good and hubby said he can eat those anytime!


----------

